# Why this confusion?



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi,

I wonder why we have (I have) this feeling of confusion all the time? Like I am lost in the world, alone, and feel in another planet. People near me seem not to belong to the same place that me. And sometimes, just going out and in a place makes me confused (it's all the time) Why this constant confusion when I change place, or move, or put my attention outward???? Why my mind plays this trick and how not to be scared? It's so scary, I can't accept that, please tell me what is wrong and how to accept it until it goes away.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

because you're functioning as if there had been a trauma (and the trauma was your breakdown experience)

The mind is on high alert for anything that smacks of CHange (change of place, change of time, change of emotions, etc.) It is trying to keep you frozen (like a deer in headlights)

It's the mind's response to anxiety in the form of dissociation.

Every transition become heightened. Sleep to waking, waking to sleep, etc...we are on the lookout for any new "state" of being, and we react with massive defense to any such shock. That's why we are often scared to fall asleep (afraid of the new "state' of being not awake)

Peace,
J


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

couldnt agree more...god it sounds as if my tongue is up janines bum (so to speak)

but this is what it is like all of the time for me,thats why i never did drugs because im hyper aware of my surroundings and moods so anything thats going to artificially change my psyche scares the hell out of me

janine a question ?

how do we get rid of this constant monitering of 'change'


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't know.

I still know when I "disconnect", but I don,t know how to reconnect. I stay disconnected for the day  And I have some triggers : (going in an out a place)

Coucouc


----------

